# satellite car connections



## kurts (Jun 1, 2004)

Is there a website where it shows how to hook up a satellite radio
using a fm modulator.(for car installations)....tnx


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

you really don't need a website for that. It's fairly simple. Just run the antenna wire to the satellite receiver and select the frequency you want to use by tuning it on the radio. Select the frequency on the satellite radio receiver, tune to that frequency on the car radio and if it's noisy go to another frequency on both units. Find the best sounding frequency and leave it there. As you drive the characteristics might change as you go cross country.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Richard King said:


> . As you drive the characteristics might change as you go cross country.


It is for the above reason that I recommend the tape deck option, connect one end to the satellite radio and place the cassette tape in to you car tape player and it sounds GREAT!


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

That works if you car has a tape deck. We have a cd player and no tape deck in our car. so we use the FM modulator with the frequency set at 87.9FM. The big test for that one will be when we go to Chicago on Monday. Wonder if We'll get any interference that low on the dial.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

obrienaj said:


> It is for the above reason that I recommend the tape deck option, connect one end to the satellite radio and place the cassette tape in to you car tape player and it sounds GREAT!


If you can put up with the hiss inherent in all tape heads. So far it's my best solution, too, but I sure don't like the hiss.


----------

